# Read um and weep



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

“Cast and tug”his buddies and I got a few today it was a great time. Dog fell through the ice but was fine. Great way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

Mark4486 said:


> View attachment 297620
> “Cast and tug”his buddies and I got a few today it was a great time. Dog fell through the ice but was fine. Great way to spend a Saturday.[/QUONi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice. How old is he?


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

waterford bill said:


> Nice. How old is he?


2 he will be 3 in June.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Always a blast to watch a well trained dog run rabbits!


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

101thwacK said:


> Always a blast to watch a well trained dog run rabbits!


Well trained might be a lil “over the top” but he does alright.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice hunt. This time of year one really needs to be careful around the ice. Many years ago I lost a dog that was running a rabbit through a cattail marsh and fell through the Ice. When I found him only the antenna from his tracking collar was sticking out of the water.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

reddog1 said:


> Nice hunt. This time of year one really needs to be careful around the ice. Many years ago I lost a dog that was running a rabbit through a cattail marsh and fell through the Ice. When I found him only the antenna from his tracking collar was sticking out of the water.


That sucks


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I would love to watch but it won't pull up for me.
Maybe on the PC when I get home.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

reddog1 said:


> Nice hunt. This time of year one really needs to be careful around the ice. Many years ago I lost a dog that was running a rabbit through a cattail marsh and fell through the Ice. When I found him only the antenna from his tracking collar was sticking out of the water.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

I lost one as well 2 years ago. Running right behind the house. He broke through the little ditch and must have got stuck under the shelf ice on the opposite side. It was far to late by the time I spotted the red tip of the antenna sticking out of the water . Horrible experience.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes it is a horrible experience. The dog I lost was a very promising 10 month old that impressed the hell out of me. 
I don't breed any of my hounds until they are 2 years of age and have proven themselves. At that point when I lost Jasper, I had a list of potential pup buyer's from him and my Hannah bitch who at the same age had shown me similar promise. It was a devastating loss for my breeding program.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

At the time Louie fell through the ice I thought it was kinda funny. But now looking back and hearing your guys sad stories I don’t think it’s so funny. I have spent countless hours with my dog training and playing. It’s kinda one of those situations where your worried about something that is already done and over with. I hope you guys were able to somewhat fill the shoes of your lost pups. I will defiantly pay closer attention on the next hunt.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fortunately for me I knew the owner of my lost pups littermate brother. I was able to have several nice litters with him and my Hannah bitch. Hannah had her last litter in July of 2017 she died of an infection 2 weeks after the pups were born. I bottle fed the 5 pups until they were weaned. 2 went to Wisconsin, I kept 2, and one is in Lansing. 
5 of the 9 hounds in my kennel are out of Hannah. 

Good running to all


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

It was a good time hunting with Mark and his hound, but stomach sank when I heard him go in the water.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

After Duke drowned we got some redtick dogs to replace him.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice dogs... so u use them for rabbits?


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

Mark4486 said:


> Nice dogs... so u use them for rabbits?


Yup, I’ve been hunting beagles for about 24 years . I did come close to getting out at one time. I got down to only one dog, shortly afterward I had 9 dogs . It’s by far my favorite thing to do.


----------

